# iPad 1 getting long in the tooth...



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

As I just commented moments ago, the iPad 1 is getting longer and longer in the tooth. Lots of interesting iOS 6 only apps coming and i'm slowly starting to feel the pain. Far from being a paper weight, but considering it's mass, it's starting to feel like one.  

Anyone else here holding on to the original market disrupter ??


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

My wife uses mine everyday mostly as an e-reader but still for some light web surfing and Facebook.

It'll be used this way until it dies 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

My sister has one, but she uses stuff way past its useable life, so the iPad is new in comparison to her MacBook that has a 5 second battery life and beach balls on everything.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

My wife still uses her iPad 1 every day. Does everything she needs it to do.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

heavyall said:


> My wife still uses her iPad 1 every day. Does everything she needs it to do.


Same here. Going to be interesting at vacation time when she tries to stuff some movies between all the games she has collected over the years.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I still use a couple of original iPads. Gave one to my dad at Christmas. Works just fine for the most part. I am finding that Safari is crashing more frequently these days as websites push the limitations of the old hardware.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

My Son uses my old device mostly for Netflix viewing


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

principal said:


> my son uses my old device mostly for netflix viewing


+1


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Three years on and my kids still use their iPad 1 everyday. The also each have an iPod touch, plus a cheap cell phone. They do most of their schoolwork on the iPad.


----------



## ged (Jul 30, 2008)

I use mine every day and it is still ticking along OK though a bit slow sometimes.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

My wife uses hers every day too. It does seem a bit slow at times though. I'm just waiting for Apple to release a retina iPad mini and I'll likely upgrade her to that.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

For me old stuff almost always goes straight to my technical wiz kid 13 year old Granddaughter. One old iPad 1G, two iPod classics and an iPod Touch 1G, and if I can't sell my 2008 iMac (classified listing still languishing here on ehMac) she will get it as well. Also my iPod Touch 4G that I won't need when I get an iPhone 5S or 6 (after which I rip out 2 Landline phone money pits).


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I think I'd probably be going round the bend if I still had an original iPad (unless it was for nostalgia, of course). The leap in the experience in three years has been huge! I can see the next model being the one that gets a lot of OG owners trading up, however... if the rumours are right, it should be wonderfully light compared to what we know.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I've been thinking about an ipad, but also an air....lwas in Staples yesterday and saw a samsung series 5, it's an 11.6 inch tab but runs Windows 8. Was thinking Apple should take the air and rip the keyboard off and we would have the best of both worlds. I like the ipad but am wondering about its usefulness in two years.....I don't want a device that just winds up as another e-reader...would like it to have some thump to it. I'm thinking that maybe samsung has the right idea....but I really hate Windows.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Rps, I can tell you that I use my 3rd-gen iPad much more now than I did when I bought it 14 months ago. The next iPad model is likely to BE the "take the Air and rip the keyboard off" (though using iOS 7) model you're looking for. I sold my original iPad to a friend who is still using it every day. Sure, he can't get a few of the latest and greatest apps, but everything he does get for it works great, and its core functionality (internet) is completely unaffected by the passage of time.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Chas, my I ask what and how you use it? I am an ESL teacher and want to use it as my main device in class for lessons and such. I have a mini at home which serves to design the lesson, and I thought I would transfer it to the ipad for class work and also use the thing to update or make minor changes.....this got me thinking about buying an Air....but when I saw the Samsung I thought that it was more of a computer than the ipad.....but it's the windows thing. Will the ipad do....that is the question...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Rps said:


> Chas, my I ask what and how you use it? I am an ESL teacher and want to use it as my main device in class for lessons and such. I have a mini at home which serves to design the lesson, and I thought I would transfer it to the ipad for class work and also use the thing to update or make minor changes.....this got me thinking about buying an Air....but when I saw the Samsung I thought that it was more of a computer than the ipad.....but it's the windows thing. Will the ipad do....that is the question...


I don't know if you are a Pinterest user. I am and I just did a search on Pinterest for "esl iPad education" and got a ton of hits. Varying the search term you use will find different results. Also drilling down to pinners who've pinned interesting things will open more doors.

Many of the pins are geared to home schoolers and early years, but you're a smart guy, any idea you see there will spark an ideas for you to adapt in your particular environment.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

The 4 of us in the family use an iPad 1 and iPad 3.

We fight over the iPad 3:lmao:


----------



## jezzy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm still using an iPad 1 with 32gb.. it does the job for the most part. yes, safari is indeed crashing often due to these websites getting so heavy. but my two year old sure loves it!

thinking of getting an i5 11" air now to somewhat replace it.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

More proof today that the iPad one is getting old. iOS 7 in fall. Although I don't expect the devs to port everything right away, esp the smaller dev houses, but they will soon come. Time to start looking to upgrade. 

I love my iPad 1. I do so much reading with it, and I have tons of apps, but I went to grab this pretty cool app a few days past, and no dice - iOS 6 only. ARGH. 

To make things worse, they're not the easiest to sell for respectable $, esp w/ the awesome minis out. DOH.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Just a heads up about selling or otherwise disposing of your iPad 1. 

When an app updates and requires a newer iOS, the app store DOES NOT keep the older versions.

This happened to us. I had an early version of Procreate on my gen 1 iPad and it worked fine. I got a gen 4 iPad and wiped everything off the old iPad before I gave it to the kids. In the meantime, Procreate had been updated and wouldn't run on the gen 1. The version of Procreate that would run on the old iPad was gone from the store.

I'm in contact with the Procreate developers every day and there is nothing they can do about it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Rps said:


> Chas, my I ask what and how you use it? I am an ESL teacher and want to use it as my main device in class for lessons and such.


I use mine for so many things now that I simply don't have time to list them all, but here's a top 10 (not in any particular order):

1. Presentations -- I generally make Keynotes on my Mac but transfer them using Documents in the Cloud and do slideshows and talks with the iPad "throwing" to an Apple TV or Mac hooked up to a projector.

2. Dictating email -- I reply to almost all of my email using dictation.

3. Reading/Surfing -- I use the Reader feature in Safari a lot for articles, Flipboard, I read FB and Twitter, of course I read books and magazines on the iPad, hate the thought of buying anything printed anymore! (okay, not quite but I much prefer using the iPad)

4. Videos -- I don't have cable anymore, so I enjoy watching movies or videos etc on the iPad, particularly in HD (don't have an HDTV other than my iPad and my Mac). So the iPad serves as a kind of "primary TV" for me.

5. Travel booking -- I do a lot of travelling, haven't booked a trip using the Mac in quite a while.

6. Writing and uploading -- yes, with a Bluetooth keyboard I do quite a lot of writing on the iPad. Even without the keyboard I find I can take decent notes, but with the keyboard I can do any kind of writing. I sometimes use dictation for writing as well. I can FTP my work to where it needs to go when completed as well.

7. Games (well of course) -- I'm a very casual gamer but when I have some time I like to play a few simple games.

8. Banking -- on my home network I do a lot of banking because my bank has an app I can use. Nothing complex, mind you, but I can do it (I don't use public networks for this)

9. Photo Editing -- this may be the single most frequent thing I do with the iPad. Snapseed, iPhoto for iOS, etc -- quite amazing.

10. iMessage/FaceTime/Social networking.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Thanx Chas, that is pretty much what I intend to do with it. I guess my next step is to play with it some more and really see if I like it over the 11 inch air. I must say I do like the size of the thing. I'm using my BB playbook right now and fins the screen size beginning to seem too small....old age I guess.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

winwintoo said:


> Just a heads up about selling or otherwise disposing of your iPad 1.
> 
> When an app updates and requires a newer iOS, the app store DOES NOT keep the older versions.
> 
> ...


Yup. happened to us too on my daughter's 1st gen iPod touch. We had to wipe and restore it because one of her friends thought it would be funny to change her lock screen code on her. Even though it WAS backed up, any games that had been updated since iOS 6 came out could no longer be synced to the iPod. That was quite infuriating.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Just came across another cool little app - that I couldn't install. DRAG. #iPad1woes


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, same here my wife uses mine all the time still, mostly for browsing the internet and as an ereader really.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

When considering the Air vs iPad decision I feel the most important consideration isn't the hardware but rather the apps or lack of apps. The huge advantage of the iPad is that the apps are relatively inexpensive and when you get used to using them they become the defacto way of doing things. Personal preference for sure, but in our house the iPad gets grabbed over the MacBook at least 15 to 1. That is sure to grow when we purchase a new iPad when the new version comes out.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

mmp said:


> When considering the Air vs iPad decision I feel the most important consideration isn't the hardware but rather the apps or lack of apps. The huge advantage of the iPad is that the apps are relatively inexpensive and when you get used to using them they become the defacto way of doing things. Personal preference for sure, but in our house the iPad gets grabbed over the MacBook at least 15 to 1. That is sure to grow when we purchase a new iPad when the new version comes out.


I was in a position to buy a new iPad last fall when the 4th generation was announced. It was storming the day they arrived at the store, so my son got up at dawn and stood in the freezing rain to get one for me. He's a good boy 

But there was method to his madness. He was anxious for me to have a new iPad because he wanted the old one. His family loves it and even though they each have their own computers, it's the iPad that gets used the most.

I recently got a new MacBook Air when the were announced at WWDC. I got it because it had such amazing battery life. One charge will last a week. It might be less if I ever used it. Mostly it just leans up against the table leg near my easy chair while I do everything on my iPad.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I find things quite the opposite. I have an iPad 2, a Mini and a MPB. I enjoy the iPad for the odd game, or watching Netflix, especially in bed, but find it utterly useless to do any real work to do the daily maintenance on my website. The keyboard is useless, it wont run the programs I need to compose and file my website items, it won't edit and resize pictures worth a darn and the list goes on. My MBP is the workhorse and the Mini my backup, but I am considering an Air for the portability. Its power and disk size are a major concern though.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> I find things quite the opposite. I have an iPad 2, a Mini and a MPB. I enjoy the iPad for the odd game, or watching Netflix, especially in bed, but find it utterly useless to do any real work to do the daily maintenance on my website. The keyboard is useless, it wont run the programs I need to compose and file my website items, it won't edit and resize pictures worth a darn and the list goes on. My MBP is the workhorse and the Mini my backup, but I am considering an Air for the portability. Its power and disk size are a major concern though.


I guess the difference in our case is that I'm no longer being productive on a computer and the rest of the family either use omputers at work o fo school work, but in leisure times they reach for the iPad.

As close as I get to "work" is drawing on the iPad using Procreate. It's the best drawing app on the iPad. Professional artists are singing its praises. I use it for fun. Better than solitaire (which is probably the single most used app on iPad )


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

If it is getting long in the tooth are you going to all it Snaggle Tooth or SnagglePuss?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I find that I only use my MBP at work and when I'm at home I almost exclusively use my iPad 2.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Been watching the refurb site in Canada....haven"t seen an ipad for days, but many in the U.S. Just wondering if we in Canada aren't buying as many ...seems strange that there is almost all of the Apple products in refurb but the ipad.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Rps said:


> Been watching the refurb site in Canada....haven"t seen an ipad for days, but many in the U.S. Just wondering if we in Canada aren't buying as many ...seems strange that there is almost all of the Apple products in refurb but the ipad.


Did you notice that iPad 3 is gone from the store? The US store has some in the refurb store.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is an on topic question for other owners of iPad1 - I take mine on business all the time and it has a terrible time with hotel wifi. It connects well but the loading speed and "bars" suffers during surfing sessions. Anyone have a thought as to the poor reception? Is it software related (iOS5 only), hardware related or is almost every hotel wifi the culprit? At home it is not so bad but I suspect it may be the construction of the hotels - concrete and steel are the issues. Would a new generation of iPad or MBA suffer the same issues?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I've noticed this with my BB Playbook. If you are in a McDs or Starbucks no problem, even on the train it is faster...but hotels.....sloooooooooooow.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Rps said:


> I've noticed this with my BB Playbook. If you are in a McDs or Starbucks no problem, even on the train it is faster...but hotels.....sloooooooooooow.


Maybe the hotels are cheaping out and not upgrading their ten year old 802.11g wireless routers to the 802.11n standard (let alone the new 802.11ac ones).


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

chas_m said:


> I use mine for so many things now that I simply don't have time to list them all, but here's a top 10 (not in any order):


[snipped]
Good list Chas. I'd add organize big collection of reference documents and navigation on roads and boats. Since getting a Zagg keyboard case, my iPad gets a lot more use than ever. Ipad2 not iPad1, but not compelled to upgrade yet, and our daughters' are impatiently waiting for me to do that. Wife very happy with her iPad2.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

slipstream said:


> [snipped]
> Good list Chas. I'd add organize big collection of reference documents and navigation on roads and boats. Since getting a Zagg keyboard case, my iPad gets a lot more use than ever. Ipad2 not iPad1, but not compelled to upgrade yet, and our daughters' are impatiently waiting for me to do that. Wife very happy with her iPad2.


Cute! I bought a new MacBook Air three weeks ago and my sister is already counting the days until I get tired of it


----------



## jezzy (Dec 30, 2011)

I was a proud owner of a ipad 1 until Websites kept crashing. very frustrating. . sold it for 180 and found a new ipad3 for 350. no regrets!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I've already chimed in to say that the original iPad can still have it's uses. I have two (shamelessly plugging the FS ad in the classifieds here) which get used regularly but aren't really needed anymore as we've all upgraded.

Biggest and best use for us is Navigation, second would be web surfing and news reading, then watching tv shows/movies with a speaker dock, games and book reading.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Benito said:


> I find that I only use my MBP at work and when I'm at home I almost exclusively use my iPad 2.


I've been using my iPad mini tethered to my Samsung Galaxy S111
Until I can get the Shaw connection hooked up out here in Alberta.

Btw, Those old iPad 1's can be used as game consoles,
For low demanding games they work great.


----------

